# Es ist wieder BKA zeit......



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

erneut wird wieder versucht, einen virus/trojaner mit einer gefakten BKA mail unterzujubeln.nach auslesen des quelltextes der mail stammt diese vermutlich aus den USA hier der text:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

das Herunterladen von Filmen, Software und MP3s ist illegal und wird mit bis zu 5 Jahren Freiheitsentzug bestraft.
Wir möchten Sie darauf hinweisen, dass Ihr Rechner unter der IP 212.227.116.110 erfasst wurde.
Ihre Daten wurden uns von Ihrem Provider zu Verfügung gestellt und eine Strafanzeige wurde erlassen.
In dem angeführten Anhang finden Sie die Strafanzeige mit dem Aktenzeichen Nr.:# 130067
Drucken Sie diese bitte aus und faxen Sie diese mit einer Stellungname an uns zu.
Eine Kopie der Strafanzeige wird Ihnen in den nächsten Tagen schriftlich zugestellt.


Hochachtungsvoll
i.A. J. S.



Bundeskriminalamt BKA
Referat LS 2
65173 Wiesbaden
Tel.: +49 (0)611 - 55 - 12331
Fax.: +49 (0)611 - 55 - 0

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*



> No.2
> 
> From - Wed Jan 31 20:47:24 2007
> X-Account-Key: account2
> ...



finde ja nett, das das bundeskriminalamt vorwarnt und ich nun die beweise vernichten kann...... muahahahaha

_Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Dragonheart (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*

Merkwürdig, dass dein Rechner die gleiche IP-Adresse wie meiner hatte.


----------



## Heiko (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*



burkhi schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass dein Rechner die gleiche IP-Adresse wie meiner hatte.


Ein Beweis dafür, dass die Provider uns übers Ohr hauen. Die lassen mehrere über eine IP laufen und kassieren alle voll ab...


----------



## Dragonheart (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*



Heiko schrieb:


> Ein Beweis dafür, dass die Provider uns übers Ohr hauen. Die lassen mehrere über eine IP laufen und kassieren alle voll ab...




Mensch, dass ist doch ideal zur Verfolgung von Urheberrechtsverletzungen: Alle haben die gleiche IP, also haben auch alle "Raubkopien" runtergeladen. Also liebe MI und FI, soviel Aufwand zur Ermittlung von NutzerIP's ist doch gar nicht nötig 


BTW: Bei Heise steht auch was dazu: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84613


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*

Ich hab auch die gleiche IP (Schlund & Partner) Dabei bin ich garnicht bei denen. Der Anhang enthält übrigends laut Kasdpersky den Trojaner "Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Nurech.aa" und das BKA verwendet nun neuerdings für alle Fälle das gleiche Aktenzeichen ? Naja, müssen halt auch sparen ... :lol:


----------



## technofreak (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*

http://www.bundeskriminalamt.de/
http://www.bundeskriminalamt.de/pressemitteilungen/2007/pm070131.html


> BKA warnt vor gefälschten E-Mails mit BKA-Absender
> E-Mail-Anhänge auf keinen Fall öffnen
> 
> Wie dem BKA heute (31.01.07) bekannt wurde, ist derzeit eine gefälschte E-Mail in Umlauf, die als angeblichen Absender das BKA vorgibt. Der Betreff dieser E-Mail lautet "Ermittlungsverfahren Nr. X", wobei X eine Variable für eine sechsstellige Zahl darstellt.
> ...


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2007)

*AW: Es ist wieder BKA zeit......*

und weiter geht es  http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/70944/



> Auch am Wochenende sind weitere Mails verbreitet worden, die
> wiederum vorgeben Rechnungen des Providers 1&1 zu enthalten. Auch das
> Bundeskriminalamt (BKA) muss erneut als vermeintlicher Absender von Mails
> herhalten, in denen die Empfänger über ein angeblich gegen sie eingeleitetes
> Ermittlungsverfahren wegen illegaler Downloads informiert werden.


----------

